# Have you traveled alone, solitary, in recent years?



## Victor (Sep 4, 2021)

Going hundreds of miles without anyone with you, and meeting no one when you arrive?
Totally alone. As a senior. I have done this many times but am very tired of it now, over 70.
I mean pre-Covid times.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 4, 2021)

yes I have .. quite a few times, but tbf, it was travelling to my second home in Southern Spain.. albeit alone at times, and no-one there to meet me, It was not somewhere unknown to me.
I'd like to think I could do it to somewhere I've never been before and I could if I was travelling somewhere , where they speak English as a first language ..

.. but we don't have the luxury of having English speaking countries as neighbours... so for me it would have to mean travel to far flung places like the USA..Australia, NZ. Canada etc... too far on my own now ...


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 4, 2021)

Many times, I kind of enjoy it.  No one else to entertain.  But I also like company, most of the time.

If business trips count hundreds, all over the world.  On those mostly traveling alone, but meeting people for business purposes along the way.  
Next week I fly to Florida for a few days, traveling alone, no one meeting me when I arrive.  However I will be meeting some friends for a fishing expedition.  Holly, that is probably about as far as Spain, however the folks in Florida speak English, of a sorts...


----------



## terry123 (Sep 4, 2021)

Not anymore.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 4, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> Many times, I kind of enjoy it.  No one else to entertain.  But I also like company, most of the time.
> 
> If business trips count hundreds, all over the world.  On those mostly traveling alone, but meeting people for business purposes along the way.
> Next week I fly to Florida for a few days, traveling alone, no one meeting me when I arrive.  However I will be meeting some friends for a fishing expedition.  Holly, that is probably about as far as Spain, *however the folks in Florida speak English, of a sorts...*


lol..that made me laugh...
...

....yes Spain is just 2.5hours flight from here.. but of course in reality  with all the airport faff it's actually a good part of 7 hours to finally get there...  a flight to Florida from here to Tampa is around 10 hours...flight only.. never mind the airport time both ends


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 4, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> ....yes Spain is just 2.5hours flight from here.. but of course in reality with all the airport faff it's actually a good part of 7 hours to finally get there... a flight to Florida from here to Tampa is around 10 hours...flight only.. never mind the airport time both ends


Orlando (or Tampa) is about a 4 hour flight from here, if you can get direct.  The US is a big place.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 4, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> Orlando (or Tampa) is about a 4 hour flight from here, if you can get direct.  The US is a big place.


yes I know... it always amazes me when I discover some states are so far from each other... almost like flying to another country as we do in the UK when we fly.. remember the whole of the UK is smaller than Oregon .. but with 64 million people more...


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 4, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> the whole of the UK is smaller than Oregon .. but with 64 million people more...


Really hard for me to grasp.  The UK just feels bigger than that.

I am also impressed by how much lovely rural and wild landscape y'all have managed to preserve.  Your population density doesn't feel so great.


----------



## Llynn (Sep 4, 2021)

Solitary travel is what I prefer.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Sep 4, 2021)

I like traveling alone because I write the itinerary and without the need for a companion's approval.
Besides, everywhere I've ever gone, there are people there. I make new friends as I journey along, alone.


----------



## senior chef (Sep 4, 2021)

Due to health reasons I no longer travel, but when I did, it was always alone.
I booked my flight and hotel in advance but once at my destination, I moved about on my own and never, ever joined a tour group. Lord, how I hate the thought of being herded about like some sheep in a flock.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 4, 2021)

I've traveled alone 99.9% of my trips, and prefer it. Furthest was Australia/Toronto many times. I've met a lot of interesting people. Several were quite young, going to/from jobs overseas, a mother and her daughter who had just signed a recording contract, a retired stewardess (she got us "extras"), and just pleasant fellow-travelers.

I may consider a short trip out to the west coast, but, no more international travel for me.


----------



## Liberty (Sep 4, 2021)

Traveled alone sometimes for the business.  Been retired now for 4 years so no more.  Neighbor on the adjoining acreage is a "dualie" - citizenship in the USA and UK and has been wanting to go back home for 2 years - her mom is 97!  Now that she got vaccinated and  could get out of the country she can't get in the UK now.


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 4, 2021)

Oh sure, I have often gone off on a trip solo.  Last big one was to Morocco.


----------



## MrPants (Sep 4, 2021)

I always travel alone. I find it much easier and I meet all kinds of people along the way as well as when I get to destination. Most of my travel has been international up to this point. Haven't travelled since March of 2020 though for obvious reasons but will be soon


----------



## Packerjohn (Sep 4, 2021)

Just came back from a month of car travel all the way up to the Yukon.  All US towns off limits to us?  Anyway, I hate traveling solo.  Always traveled with someone since 1970.  No one to talk to, to share experience and problems and joys.  It really sucks!


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 4, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> Oh sure, I have often gone off on a trip solo.  Last big one was to Morocco.


When was that Lois ?


----------



## jujube (Sep 4, 2021)

I enjoy solo traveling.  Yes, I do have to do all the driving, but then *I* get to stop at any darn store or tourist attraction *I* want, stay as long as *I* want and eat at restaurants *I* like.    It definitely has its advantages.


----------



## Tish (Sep 4, 2021)

Not for a while now, but no doubt will do so after the pandemic is less threatening.


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 4, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> When was that Lois ?


Oh it was in 2012, Holly.  I don't get around these days.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 4, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> Oh it was in 2012, Holly.  I don't get around these days.


I know Lois which is why I asked.. but 9 years ago.. meant you were in your 70's.. so no mean feat , I'm sorry you're unable to do it now, you must miss it


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Sep 4, 2021)

I travel solo and prefer international trips. Just waiting for the pandemic to be contained so I can get back to leisure travel.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 4, 2021)

Tish said:


> Not for a while now, but no doubt will do so after the pandemic is less threatening.


Me too, God willing...


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 4, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I know Lois which is why I asked.. but 9 years ago.. meant you were in your 70's.. so no mean feat , I'm sorry you're unable to do it now, you must miss it


I most certainly do, Holly.


----------



## Murrmurr (Sep 4, 2021)

No, not very recently. But between 2018 and 2020 I did. All by myself, I went to England, Argentina and Venezuela, Thailand, and Okinawa Prefecture. I stayed in Venezuela for a few months, working on my cousin's farm to get by, and stayed in Thailand for a couple of months, where teaching English got me by.


----------



## Pepper (Sep 4, 2021)

My chances of travelling again are zilch, for a few reasons.  Am so glad I traveled & lived in different places in my past.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 4, 2021)

No. I  wish I had some years ago. I had good vacation time but I had the grands back then.

These days, I'm less inclined.


----------



## katlupe (Sep 4, 2021)

I made a few trips alone between NY and FL when I was much younger. By airplane and Greyhound bus. A few trips I made with my son, but he was a child then so not really much help to me. I haven't taken a trip anywhere in a very long time unless it was a short day trip in a car. I don't really want to travel now.


----------



## Victor (Sep 4, 2021)

Well, I am leaving for the Atlantic coast beach for a week. Never been there. Didn't go anywhere
last year. Hotel prices are high. I hate making connections between plane, car, hotel. Annoying, stressful. I regret not staying at better hotels in previous trips.


----------



## Jules (Sep 4, 2021)

When I was single, I did things by myself.  Now DH will meet me a few days later when I visit my family.  I’ll overnight alone before travelling on to meet them.  Sometimes we met up somewhere when our arrivals from different destinations were hours apart.  

I follow a blogging group for women travelling by themselves.  With my poor vision, I doubt I could do this now.  

I have no trouble chatting with strangers along the way.  On a long trip, I want company now.


----------



## MrPants (Sep 4, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> No, not very recently. But between 2018 and 2020 I did. All by myself, I went to England, Argentina and Venezuela, Thailand, and Okinawa Prefecture. I stayed in Venezuela for a few months, working on my cousin's farm to get by, and stayed in Thailand for a couple of months, where teaching English got me by.


I spent some time in Venezuela many many years ago, before the country's complete collapse. 
What a beautiful place and all the people I met there were very friendly and gracious! The fact that all buildings in the town I was in had steel bars on the outside of their windows should have been a clue I suppose. Terrible that one can't safely go there anymore


----------



## jujube (Sep 4, 2021)

Several years ago, we met an 88 year old man who had been traveling by himself in his big motor home since his wife died 8 years before.  

Watching him maneuver himself in and out of the motor home with his walker was painful but he seemed to be perfectly happy and was very friendly and cheerful.

Not sure I'd recommend traveling around the country by yourself in an rv at 88, but it seemed to work for him.


----------



## Murrmurr (Sep 4, 2021)

MrPants said:


> I spent some time in Venezuela many many years ago, before the country's complete collapse.
> What a beautiful place and all the people I met there were very friendly and gracious! The fact that all buildings in the town I was in had steel bars on the outside of their windows should have been a clue I suppose. Terrible that one can't safely go there anymore


I'd been there about 25 years before the trip in 2018. Didn't even look like the same place the 2nd time. Well my cousin's farm hadn't changed much, except he had way fewer cows and a lot more chickens.


----------



## oldman (Sep 5, 2021)

I have and do travel alone fairly often. My wife only likes traveling if it’s somewhere she has never been to before, but I gave been trying to get her to go to Africa and she won’t budge. I even threatened to ask a former girlfriend to go along and she told me to go ahead and take her, but she wouldn’t be there when I came home. I told her, “Hmmm, let me think about that.” Needless to say, it did go well after that.


----------



## cdestroyer (Sep 5, 2021)

I think some of yalls got off on the path. travelling alone I think meant like in a car not on a plane. planes cover great distance in a short time unlike driving all day in a car....and I have driven many times alone ten hours at 65mph about 600 miles. boring.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Sep 5, 2021)

cdestroyer said:


> *I think some of yalls got off on the path. travelling alone I think meant like in a car not on a plane. *planes cover great distance in a short time unlike driving all day in a car....and I have driven many times alone ten hours at 65mph about 600 miles. boring.


Oops! Oh! okay! Then no because I don't like road trips. Driving for hours looking at blacktop is not enjoyable. For me, it's planes and cruise ships.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 5, 2021)

The last time I travelled alone was in 2015... to my aunt's funeral in Corpus Christi.  It was a long trip and I almost fell asleep driving.  I suddenly felt the loose gravel underneath and knew I was swerving.     I stopped at an Exxon and drank a soda and just rested for a bit.


----------



## squatting dog (Sep 5, 2021)

Well  the last 3 trips I made this month alone were 1800 miles round trip each.  I was solo and not only that, each time I was pulling a trailer of some kind.    I tell you, I wouldn't know how to act if there wasn't some kind of trailer behind me. 
First trip was bringing the motor home and Suzuki down to Florida, while a friend followed my Trailblazer. Then, I drove the  back to Arkansas in the Blazer with a 16' enclosed trailer behind it. . Turned around in Ar. and drove the Dodge truck with another enclosed trailer behind it, Then, drove the Dodge back to Ar with a smaller enclosed trailer hooked to the back. Spun around and drove the Blazer back to Florida with the loader smaller trailer. 
Before I left Arkansas that time however, I loaded my backhoe on my huge trailer and delivered the backhoe to it's new owner. (didn't want to forget how to tow don't you know). 
Now, I can't be sure, but, I may have passed myself somewhere along the line.


----------



## J-Kat (Sep 5, 2021)

Quite often.  For the past ten or so years I have traveled alone (unless you count the dog) to my niece's home for Christmas which is a trip of almost 800 miles one way.  I stop about half way and stay in a motel.  I much prefer to drive since the only time I went by air it was a mess of delays, reschedules, etc. and I did not get to my destination until late Christmas day.  That's the last time I flew and don't plan to again unless I have no choice.  My neighbor is always worried about "a woman traveling alone" but it does not concern me.  I watch my surroundings and am careful about where I go and who I talk to.  I've never had a problem.  I'm thinking seriously of planning an Amtrak trip sometime next year if this crazy virus is under control.


----------



## Leann (Mar 21, 2022)

Heading out on a solo trip to Europe next week. There was a time when my job required frequent domestic and international travel so I became accustomed to traveling alone.


----------



## Alligatorob (Mar 21, 2022)

Just got back from 10 days in Florida, fishing mostly.  I traveled alone, the wife doesn't go on fishing trips.  

However I did meet various friends and relatives, so not really all alone...


----------



## Gaer (Mar 21, 2022)

I always travel alone.  
When my 2nd husband was alive, we went places together and that was so much fun!
Otherwise, I've always been alone.


----------



## RFW (Mar 22, 2022)

I rarely travel alone. When I get an urge, I ask around. If no one wants to come with, I just don't go. They also have to be like-minded. A trip alone is a trip wasted, in my opinion. It's nice when someone has your back and you theirs. Especially when I get to places where I don't speak the language.


----------



## Alligatorob (Mar 22, 2022)

RFW said:


> It's nice when someone has your back and you theirs. Especially when I get to places where I don't speak the language.


I have traveled for business to many places where English was not the first language.  Most of the trips alone, I actually found that I enjoyed the challenge, met a few more people and learned a few more words than had I been with someone.  It was however intimidating at first, and not something I would have chosen to do, I just had to do it.


----------



## RFW (Mar 22, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> I have traveled for business to many places where English was not the first language.  Most of the trips alone, I actually found that I enjoyed the challenge, met a few more people and learned a few more words than had I been with someone.  It was however intimidating at first, and not something I would have chosen to do, I just had to do it.


Certainly not me. I don't like to be challenged.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Mar 25, 2022)

I love traveling by myself.  When I did travel nursing, I drove from Seattle back to GA via southwest to gulf coast. I was able to visit my sister and her husband for lunch in Arizona, and also got to go to my Daddy’s hometown in Louisiana (happened to be the day for their version of Marci Gras—great fun watching the parade and meeting ppl) and stopped off in  Monroeville, Alabama, the real-life town that was the setting for H Lee’s “To Kill a Mockingbird” (one of my all-time fave books).  

I enjoy planning but also being able to be flexible with my itinerary.

I love watching the different terrains in various states and describing them on my FB page.

Now traveling outside the US, (especially non-English -speaking counties) it would be a different story.


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Mar 25, 2022)

From 2000 until 2016 when I retired, I traveled internationally quite often for business purposes.  I traveled all over including Japan, China, Sweden, England, Germany, Argentina, Brazil, Mexico, etc. etc.   I was always on my own, although I met associates from our company in each place that I traveled.   I have very little opportunities to see the country, except in Japan.  I enjoyed the travel and the work, but I do not miss it now that I am retired.  I would like to share some of these places with my wife, but the world has been so messed up, that we have decided not to travel outside of the USA until things get much better.


----------



## Alligatorob (Mar 25, 2022)

My most memorable trip alone was to Budapest.  It was not long after the wall came down and things were in transitional chaos.  I arrived by train from Vienna and was greeted by a confusing mob at the station.  Fortunately the people I was going to meet with had someone there with a placard and my name on it.  

Seems there was a taxi drivers strike and they were out in force to make sure no vehicles could get around.  Lots of road blocks and tires being slitted.  The guy I met helped figure out how to get to the meeting I was there to attend and to my hotel.  I was there a couple of days and things just got worse.  I was supposed to fly out, but there was no transit to the airport.  

The hotel arranged for a strike braker taxi.  He picked me up in the basement of a nearby building and we made our way through a real maze of back alleys to avoid the road blocks and angry crowds.  

After a hour or so he pulled into an abandoned sports field and indicated that we had to get out and walk.  He spoke no English and I no Hungarian, he tried speaking to me in German, but that was no better.  

I could not see an alternative so I got out with him and began walking through an abandoned field, not another person in sight.  I figured I was going to get robbed or worse...  He did help carry my luggage.  

Then we came to a hole in a fence, climbed through and came out on a runway.  Had to run across it to the terminal.  I made my flight!

The fare he charged was quite reasonable, low by most standards.  I gave him all of the cash I had, probably the biggest tip I have ever given.  

Not sure a traveling companion would have made much difference on that one.

I also had an almost as interesting trip, solo, to Novosibirsk, Siberia (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Novosibirsk ), but that is a story for another day.


----------



## Alligatorob (Mar 25, 2022)

CinnamonSugar said:


> got to go to my Daddy’s hometown in Louisiana (happened to be the day for their version of Marci Gras


What town was that?  Some of the smaller town Mardi Gras things can be more fun than the huge crowds in New Orleans.  Went to a boat parade on a canal in Houma once, it was nice, and the boat floats quite impressive.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Mar 25, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> What town was that?  Some of the smaller town Mardi Gras things can be more fun than the huge crowds in New Orleans.  Went to a boat parade on a canal in Houma once, it was nice, and the boat floats quite impressive.


@Alligatorob it was Covington LA


----------



## oldpeculier (Mar 25, 2022)

The last extended solo motorcycle ride I took was a old school (camping along the way) three week, 6,000+ mile trip to areas of the western U.S. That was in 2005. These days my solo rides are closer to home base, mostly weekend excursions.


----------



## Alligatorob (Mar 25, 2022)

CinnamonSugar said:


> Covington LA


Nice, I always liked the Florida parishes and the north shore of the lake.  And Abita beer of course!


----------



## helenbacque (Mar 25, 2022)

Solo travel?

Did once, nevermore


----------



## Packerjohn (Mar 25, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> No, not very recently. But between 2018 and 2020 I did. All by myself, I went to England, Argentina and Venezuela, Thailand, and Okinawa Prefecture. I stayed in Venezuela for a few months, working on my cousin's farm to get by, and stayed in Thailand for a couple of months, where teaching English got me by.


Good for you!  Sure better than growing moldy in front of the TV.  I have on the other side of South America; Peru, Bolivia and Chile.  It's nice to see that there is more to American than North America.  I have been to Thailand a couple of times. You sure can travel cheap in Asia as compared to places like Iceland, Scandaniva or here in Canada.  I really believe travel keeps you "young at heart."  Again congratulations!


----------



## Marie5656 (Mar 25, 2022)

*I made a solo trip to Disney World in Florida about 20 years ago. When I was still single.  Being a person who has never minded doig things on my own, I enjoyed it.  I interacted with many people in lines, or waiting on parades or fireworks who I would have probably not met if with a group.  I remember that year there was an interactive main st parade where random visitors were pulled into the parade to briefly interact with characters.  I got pulled in and a couple standing next to me asked for my camera and took a picture of me.  Then they asked if I would take a picture of them...and they gave me their address to send it to them*


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 25, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> Good for you!  Sure better than growing moldy in front of the TV.  I have on the other side of South America; Peru, Bolivia and Chile.  It's nice to see that there is more to American than North America.  I have been to Thailand a couple of times. You sure can travel cheap in Asia as compared to places like Iceland, Scandaniva or here in Canada.  I really believe travel keeps you "young at heart."  Again congratulations!


Thanks, John. I agree, adventure makes you feel young and alive.

But dang, I got those years way off. Should say between 2016 and 2019. I have an excuse; when I took the bad fall I've posted about, I got a head injury that still makes numbers and names a bigger challenge than they should be. I know a lot of us have a hard time with those two things, but I literally have to sit down with a calculator and go over it and over it for hours. Naturally I don't always do that when I just post a quick comment here. But for sure it was 2016 to 2019. Still not that long ago.


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 28, 2022)

RFW said:


> I rarely travel alone. When I get an urge, I ask around. If no one wants to come with, I just don't go. They also have to be like-minded. A trip alone is a trip wasted, in my opinion. It's nice when someone has your back and you theirs. Especially when I get to places where I don't speak the language.


Looks like you and Gaer will be getting together for a trip. I can almost bet it happens.
Way to go


----------



## Pinky (Mar 28, 2022)

My last solo plane trip was Toronto-Vancouver, just over 10 yrs. ago. I've taken a weekend trip with my daughter, a couple of years ago. It was a "theatre weekend", in Niagara-On-The-Lake. A Mother's Day treat.


----------



## Jackie23 (Mar 29, 2022)

....I really admire all you that have traveled solo, I was lucky enough to have a travel buddy that I shared many trips with, we liked to do and see the same things and sharing the expense helped....I don't think I ever really had the courage to travel alone.  On one of our last trips, I got sick and wound up in the hospital for three days, she had to pack up, clean the condo  then drive to the hospital to pick me up and then drive home.


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 28, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> lol..that made me laugh...
> ...
> 
> ....yes Spain is just 2.5hours flight from here.. but of course in reality  with all the airport faff it's actually a good part of 7 hours to finally get there...  a flight to Florida from here to Tampa is around 10 hours...flight only.. never mind the airport time both ends


Why, is That? Who are these people that have this upper-hand?
Why hasn't anything been done yet.


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 28, 2022)

Jules said:


> When I was single, I did things by myself.  Now DH will meet me a few days later when I visit my family.  I’ll overnight alone before travelling on to meet them.  Sometimes we met up somewhere when our arrivals from different destinations were hours apart.
> 
> I follow a blogging group for women travelling by themselves.  With my poor vision, I doubt I could do this now.
> 
> I have no trouble chatting with strangers along the way.  On a long trip, I want company now.


Blogging travel site, interesting


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 28, 2022)

helenbacque said:


> Solo travel?
> 
> Did once, nevermore


Woo, you must write that book.
I love details, and the ys


----------



## bowmore (Apr 28, 2022)

After my wife passed away, I traveled alone to places she had no interest in. I did a Trians Through Colorado tour, a tour of China, and a trip on the Trans Siberian Express.
My last trip alone was a cruise through the Inner Hebrides of Scotland, followed by riding the Great Little Trains of Wales. and ending up in London. At the end of trip I wrote,
Well so ends a very exciting trip, but at this point my life is at a crossroads. I have no idea when my next trip is or
where it will be to. Time will tell
When I came back from my last trip in October, I said I had no idea where I would be going next, but I did not want
to be traveling alone again. Well, life is funny that way, because I met a wonderful lady named @Kayelle, and the rest is history.


----------

